# Clomicalm for cats?



## brody (Oct 27, 2008)

I just posted about my problem cat Sophie, but I was hoping to get a response for this quick topic as well.

A few days ago, our vet put our cat, Sophie, on Clomicalm (meant for dogs, but can apparently be used on cats as well). Since taking it she has been reclusive and not accepting of any attention whatsoever. When petted, she walks out of reach or hides. When picked up she hisses, meows and scratches until she is put down. When approached she sometimes hisses. This is all very uncharacteristic. Though she was very shy and easily startled before, she was very affectionate with me and would sit on my lap for hours at a time.

Does anyone else have any experience with Clomicalm? Do you think I should take her off it? Our vet is not very helpful (we live in Belgium, and his English is sub=par at best).


----------



## norasmom (Nov 9, 2009)

I work at an animal hospital and my vet just put my cat, nora, on clomicalm for separation anxiety. She has only taken two doses so far and she has completely changed. Eating habits and all. Her seperation anxiety has stopped but she has also changed. I'm not sure if I will continue this much longer if she doesn't start to eat and get back to herself.


----------

